# I've created a monster!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

So i broke the golden rule of crate training and let Peyton sleep with me this morning. She thought she'd died and gone to heaven! Funny thing is, she woke me up after about an hour with her snoring and she still didn't want to wake up. Again, sorry if they're huge. 

Front view:









Top view:









"Oh was I snoring? How embarrassing!"









"Oh well deal with it, back to sleep for me!"


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awwwww! I call that the chicken legs pose in your last pic. Why can't you let her sleep with you?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope they'ret not anything like a bull terrier, once they've been let on the bed, it's forever theirs! Great Pics


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yup she already thinks she needs to be up there all the time now!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

But at least she's a cute little monster!!
So adorable. I just love her!
Annie sleeps in our bed probably... oh... 3 or 4 nights a week, so you're not nearly as bad as we are.:biggrin: There's hope!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I hope they'ret not anything like a bull terrier, once they've been let on the bed, it's forever theirs! Great Pics


HAHA!! No kidding, I am always fighting with Owen over who gets to sleep on the bed!  Titus has to sleep in his crate because he is so big, but when I am on the couch... or what little part of it they allow me to have... Thay are right there with me too! 


Cute pictures!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You do realize that she will require to sleep in bed with you from now on right LOL!!?!?!?? Once you cross that barrier there is no going back :wink:

She is so precious! :biggrin:


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

mine sleeps with me every night haha. she'll leave if i toss and turn a lot or if she gets hot, but usually...shes at the bottom hugging my leg.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL!! You are DOOMED!!:biggrin: At least she's little!! We did that with Shelby. "Oh, just for a little while, oh, just in the morning..." Ya right, that was 3 years ago!! 
She soo has your number!...LOL!! We don't have any room to talk, we are right there with ya!! We have a Cal King bed to make sure we ALL have room!! :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awwww now those are just frameable precious pictures.soooooo sweet!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## qnkmatson (Feb 28, 2010)

Too cute! My husband works nights and I wasn't going to let Fraley sleep in bed with me at night. She has her own bed at the foot of our bed and that is where she slept. Or so I thought! One morning Fraley was completely out of it...and didn't get off the bed before my husband came home and found her....sound asleep....on his side of the bed. She must have been getting up there in the night and not waking me up when doing so.

Needless to say I don't mind her sleeping in bed with me...it only gets crowded when my husband has nights off. So we are going to be getting a bigger bed soon for all of us to fit! Haha!


----------

